# Interior piece behind rear seat



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

Could someone tell me what the technical name is for the area behind the back seat under the rear window is on the interior.


----------



## lbring65 (Jul 29, 2010)

Package tray?!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Ding,ding,ding!

Correct! arty:

How it ever got that name though is beyond me. Anyone ever put any "packages" on there and then come to an abrupt stop? I had a buddy back in the day who put some big speakers on his "package tray" and had one hit him in the head when he had to lock up the brakes. :lol:


........ Unless it's a convertible, then I believe it's referred to as the "top-well".


----------



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

I would have never gotten that one in a million tries...thanks.


----------

